# Double Vision Blocker (It works!)



## GreggWNY (Sep 6, 2002)

I saw an ad for this product. Instead of buying it I thought I would jury rig one up first to see how it works. It works! Cleared my scope up, helped me center the sight housing, made the peep look very round and helped me to aim better.

Sure beats that dumb looking blinder I have tried on the bill of my hat.

Theirs looks a lot better than my homemade job so I am going to buy one.

www.topbowarchery.com


----------



## Shinsou (Aug 7, 2008)

Yours doesn't look half bad. 

:izza:


----------



## GreggWNY (Sep 6, 2002)

That's not mine... That is theirs. Mine looks like crap! :embara:


----------



## Shinsou (Aug 7, 2008)

Oh. 

:izza:



GreggWNY said:


> That's not mine... That is theirs. Mine looks like crap! :embara:


----------



## slowhandstl (Oct 27, 2006)

I bought one and got it today. Seems to work quite well, and installs easily on my Sword Titan. Extra velcro and O-rings too! My friend who wears the fold down patch thingee, is ordering his today.

Thanks,

Slowhandstl


----------



## tpcollins (Aug 3, 2007)

I remember years ago there was a product for us left eye dominent - shoots rh with glasses. It was a mylar screen-type patch that stuck onto your glasses (left eye for me) that blocked the vision a bit to allow the shooting eye a clearer view of the target. I never tried one but always thought it was a simple way to avoid double vision. I'd really hate to put an add-on like this one on my bow - it gets beatup enough hauling it up into my stand.


----------



## slowhandstl (Oct 27, 2006)

Since I showed up at the archery shop( H & H Archery ) with my Double Vision Blocker, I think 2 dozen people have gotten one. I haven't seen anyone try it and then take it off their bow. Several quickly shot their personal best scores after putting it on their bow. Seems to make it easier and more time efficient to get on target and aim.

Thanks Top Gun Archery for a great product.

Slowhandstl


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY (Apr 24, 2004)

*Thanks*

Hey guys thanks for the great testimonials, we thing it's helping a lot of shooters shoot better also. You should try it out on your rifle scope or your spotting scope it work great on them to. oh and one small detail it Top Bow Archery.


----------



## Mutonian (Jan 18, 2009)

As I got older I developed a problem with seeing double pins.

I figured out that it was worse if my peep wasn't exactly perfectly aligned with my eye but was also a problem even with alignment.

I had started squinting my left eye to "correct" it but knew that wasn't the best solution.

Went to a larger peep and the problem went away and hasn't been back.


----------



## jwshooter11 (Aug 18, 2006)

I don't shoot a lens indoors or outside(3D) will this still help?


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY (Apr 24, 2004)

yes, some shooter say the sight picture looks brighter when using it with no lens, but it works better with higher power target lens.


----------



## 5MilesBack (Feb 28, 2007)

If I try to shoot both eyes open, I see two sets of pins and two targets, and also don't use any scopes. Will it help me?

I never learned to use both eyes open for any type of shooting or using a spotting scope. Since I started shooting as a kid, I have always closed my right eye even with shotguns and pistols, and have always shot very well. And I have my rifle and pistol military marksmanship ribbons with "expert" pins, but I wouldn't say that means a whole lot (not that difficult).


----------



## hunt123 (Jan 17, 2009)

GreggWNY said:


> I saw an ad for this product. Instead of buying it I thought I would jury rig one up first to see how it works. It works! Cleared my scope up, helped me center the sight housing, made the peep look very round and helped me to aim better.
> 
> Sure beats that dumb looking blinder I have tried on the bill of my hat.
> 
> ...


Have you tried shutting one eye instead of shooting with both open? Isn't that just as good as the add-on? Seems like it does the same thing.


----------



## GreggWNY (Sep 6, 2002)

hunt123 said:


> Have you tried shutting one eye instead of shooting with both open? Isn't that just as good as the add-on? Seems like it does the same thing.


Closing one eye affects the vision in the open eye as well as adding muscle tension to the face. Shooting archery should be done with both eyes open. The blinder allows that..


----------



## dgshooter (Jan 12, 2008)

Hey, I like the dumb looking visor on the bill of my hat.


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY (Apr 24, 2004)

FACT: closing one eye reduces the vision in the other eye by up to 20% per my optometrist. use both eyes if at all possible.


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY (Apr 24, 2004)

bump up


----------



## japple (Oct 3, 2002)

TOPBOWARCHERY said:


> FACT: closing one eye reduces the vision in the other eye by up to 20% per my optometrist. use both eyes if at all possible.


I did not know that thanks for the info


----------



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)

Would this work good for hunting bows?


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY (Apr 24, 2004)

I think it(the blocker) might help more if you close one eye to look throught your peep


----------



## featherlite (Apr 14, 2005)

*address*

Sent you my address did ya get it.Just makin sure it went through thanks Rex


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY (Apr 24, 2004)

Yes I did, I sent it out today. enjoy show everybody thanks


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY (Apr 24, 2004)

ttt bump


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY (Apr 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Feb 9, 2005)

*I just ordered one*

For $17 why not. I will let you know what I think when I get it.


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

I got mine today Tim and I am already noticing a BIG difference!! The strain in my right eye is GONE!! I will report more tomorrow after I shoot a complete Vegas round. 

This may very well be the best $17 you will ever spend!!! 

Thanks Tim!!:thumbs_up


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

I got one. with both eyes are open and I can see the target thru my sight when I am drawing the bow, result is I am on my target a lot quicker than ever before. Since I am not wasting time trying to accquire the target I am not droping out as often now. Net results my good ones were and still are OK. But my bad ones are getting better. :wink:


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY (Apr 24, 2004)

Thanks guys, I'm happy to see that something I came up with helps people shoot and enjoy the sport of archery more, Thanks again.


----------



## onlyaspike (Apr 16, 2007)

I think Im gonna try this. After coming to full draw it takes me a couple seconds to get my pin settled on the "spot"...sometimes after about 5-7 seconds everything becomes a BIG BLURR and I lose my pin just about completely.Im thinking this might help.Right when I anchor my pin is clear and my target is a little blurry(4x scope)...after aiming at or holding on the gold dot I feel sometimes that I get the double vision that your talking about and this is whats causing my pin to all but disappear.The only question I got is how is it a "one size fits all"? I have a 2" scope wouldnt it take a different size tahn a 1 5/8 scope or something different?


----------



## Boilermaker2 (Feb 10, 2008)

i have one and love it..much better than having to wear a clip on blinder.


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY (Apr 24, 2004)

Awnser to onlyaspike. Good morning, to address the one size fits all.... the Blocker comes with 2 different size o-rings and 2 pieces of Velcro to hold it to the scope housing, a 2" housing is no problem. If you order today before 2pm we will ship today and you should have it by Thurs. they are send by first class mail and Ohio is only 2 days out. Thanks for the interest, if you have any more questions I will be happy to answer them, Tim. 
__________________


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY (Apr 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY (Apr 24, 2004)

bump for something that works, finally!


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY (Apr 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY (Apr 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY (Apr 24, 2004)

bump


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY (Apr 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY (Apr 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY (Apr 24, 2004)

*Blocker user*

using the blocker for 3-D


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY (Apr 24, 2004)

got to try one for 3-D.


----------



## mrdanner (Oct 31, 2008)

This thing really works... with no lens I can shoot both eyes open just fine but when I put the lens in for outdoors (90m is a long way away) I totally the lost the ability to shoot with both eyes open. Thought I wasn't going to be able to shoot freestyle because closing one eye puts so much strain on the other one and I can not see as well and will not score as well with one closed.

The blocker saved me from having to buy a left handed bow.

Thanks Tim,

Mason

P.S. Each eye has a blind spot in it where the optical nerve is but the other eye compensates for it...another reason to have both eyes open.


----------



## CarlV (Mar 12, 2008)

bigrnyrs said:


> For $17 why not.


That's what I thought. I just ordered one.


----------



## xview (Jun 16, 2008)

One of my pro shops saw this product at Nationals. This product is on the up swing. Why wait? Ask your pro shop to stock it today. If you are from Missouri send me a PM, and let me help you enjoy shooting your bow, and scoped rifle again. Let me help you get the Double Vision Blocker!:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY (Apr 24, 2004)

just thought to bump it up.


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY (Apr 24, 2004)

great product!


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY (Apr 24, 2004)

Price $14.95+ SH


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY (Apr 24, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY (Apr 24, 2004)

bump


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY (Apr 24, 2004)

must read!


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY (Apr 24, 2004)

this thing works great!!!


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY (Apr 24, 2004)

must read


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY (Apr 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY (Apr 24, 2004)

post up top


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY (Apr 24, 2004)

check one out at doublevisionblocker.com


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY (Apr 24, 2004)

*blocker pics*

LOOK for the NEW Double Vision Blocker LOGO.


----------



## arrowblaster (Feb 9, 2004)

Sent you a pm


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY (Apr 24, 2004)

ttt bump up


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY (Apr 24, 2004)

Hi Guys, had a lot of request to bump the Blocker back to the top, The Double Vision Blocker it a great product....check it out!


----------



## GSX1400UK (May 3, 2010)

Great product just got one and used last last night for the first time,had been stuck on 585 for portsmouth finely shot 592 get one you won't regret it


----------



## Blueberry_DLD (Nov 21, 2011)

I am really liking this I am going to order one, I have the one that clips on the bill of my hat but has to be positioned just right!:thumbs_up


----------



## timothy funk (Jan 28, 2009)

Is this IBO approved in the hunter classes?


----------



## featherlite (Apr 14, 2005)

Thanks Tim for a great product and for all you men and ladies that dont have one they do work and you might want to try one out


----------



## Blueberry_DLD (Nov 21, 2011)

Great product PM and E-mail sent!


----------

